# Plant ids please



## masteroak (May 9, 2010)

Please help id this plant. e tenellus micro?

Thanks much!


pics to large to upload. I will try again


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi masteroak,

Wlecome to APC! This is a great site, I am glad you joined us! Does it look something like the plants in front of the stones?

Echinodorus tenellus v Tenellus


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You can save in the photos section much larger pictures than you can attach. Save the picture in your personal gallery and then link to it in a post.


----------

